# getting full screen during bootup

## curmudgeon

I have an IBM laptop (with the venerable S3 Inc. SuperSavage IX/C SDR video controller), and when I boot, I have about an inch of pure black on all four sides of the messages. I believe I have everything enabled in the kernel. Does anyone know how to get a full screen bootup? Thank you in advance.Last edited by curmudgeon on Fri May 29, 2009 7:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Malvineous

Two solutions:

1) Look in your manual/BIOS and figure out how to tell your LCD panel to switch to "fit" mode (so it stretches the screen to fit the available space - Fn+T does it on some), at the expense of blurry text (fine for booting into X11, not great if you're staying in text mode)

2) Enable the framebuffer device and set the default resolution to your LCD's native resolution

----------

## curmudgeon

 *Malvineous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Enable the framebuffer device and set the default resolution to your LCD's native resolution

 

I thought I had that enabled. This is the relevant part of the .config:

```

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_VGASTATE=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE=y

CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE_ACCEL=y

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

```

Do you see anything else I need?

----------

## Malvineous

Where are you specifying the video mode?  I think the default is 640x480, which is probably not your LCD's native res.  I think you can pass something like "video=1024x768@60" to the kernel to set the mode - not sure though, check the docs.

----------

## ghutzl

You can try uvesafb. See the documentation here:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

You need to use gentoo-sources or a manually patched kernel. I have set this up on my Thinkpad T61p and it works in fullscreen 1920x1200 except for the grub boot screen and the first couple of output lines until uvesa is started.

----------

## cwr

I get a full screen width on bootup on my T23 (also a Savage chip) by not using

the Savage framebuffer stuff, but VESA.  This was a while back, and I haven't

reconfigured it recently, but it was a question of killing all the FB_SAVAGE stuff

in config, and setting only FB_VESA (I think it's just one flag).  I did this because

the Savage drivers were flakey at that point, and they also came up 800x600 by

default, which gave something like the one-inch borders you're seeing.  It may

be that the Savage FB driver now pays attention to video mode arguments given

to the kernel, but it didn't then.  The ordinary video I left at Intel/Savage.

Anyway, you also need to set the mode on the kernel boot command line in

grub.conf; I added "video=1024x768M@60 vga=791", and it all seems to work.

(You can also set the console fonts, but at 1024x768 the defaults are fine.)

It's mostly documented in the kernel docs; ... /Documentation/fb/modedb.txt

is a good place to start, but it needed some tinkering to get it to work.

One of the reasons I stick with Gentoo is that you actually get enough documentation

to try and fix stuff like this; I can't imagine how I would have coped on a Ubuntu

installation.

----------

## curmudgeon

Malvineous, thank you. Changing the bios setting did get rid of most of the black space on the sides of the screen (but not so much on the top and bottom).

Cwr, I did try to change to the vesa framebuffer (I have a simple vga=773 statment appended to the kernel line in my grub.conf file). It does start (and looks great), BUT the machine locks up completely (power switch reset required) as soon as the machine tries to start either the "consolefont" or "xdm" service. Any ideas about that?Last edited by curmudgeon on Fri May 29, 2009 4:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cwr

 *curmudgeon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cwr, I did try to change to the vesa framebuffer (I have a simple vga=773 statment appended to the kernel line in my grub.conf file). It does start (and looks great), BUT the machine locks up completely (power switch reset required) as soon as the machine tries to start either the "consolefont" or "xdm" service. Any ideas about that?

 

Take it step by step, I guess.  Take xdm out of the runlevels, reboot, and tinker with the kernel arguments until you can get a reliable login

to a shell.  Then try startx, and see if you can get X going.  Then put everything back the way it was and watch it lock up ...

Good luck - Will

----------

## curmudgeon

 *cwr wrote:*   

> Take it step by step, I guess.  Take xdm out of the runlevels, reboot, and tinker with the kernel arguments until you can get a reliable login
> 
> to a shell.  Then try startx, and see if you can get X going.  Then put everything back the way it was and watch it lock up ...

 

I don't know what to actually DO, though. When setfont default8x16 causes a lockup (consolefont), it seems that something is really broken. I bypassed that during boot, only to discover the xdm problem.

----------

## cwr

Ok, I've dug into my current setup (kernel 2.6.24 or thereabouts) and it seems

that at some point the Savage drivers started working.  I now use the kernel

arguments above with the native Savage driver, _not_ vesafb.  The current

intel drivers, on another machine, still don't work (=> corrupt the screen),

so I have to use vesafb there, with the kernel arguments:

  video=vesafb:mode=1280x1024-32@60 fbcon=font:SUN12x22 vga=0x031b

Looking at the boot runlevels, I have bootmisc and consolefont, but _not_

xdm, so I get a straight login to a shell.

On the Savage, the boot process starts with a few lines on the "standard"

screen, and then blanks and switches to the full-width console buffer.  If

your  machine is blanking after this point, it's probably not a framebuffer

problem.  Have you checked that all the right things are enabled in the

current kernel?

Will

----------

## curmudgeon

 *cwr wrote:*   

> Ok, I've dug into my current setup (kernel 2.6.24 or thereabouts) and it seems
> 
> that at some point the Savage drivers started working.  I now use the kernel
> 
> arguments above with the native Savage driver, _not_ vesafb.

 

I have kernels for both now. :)

Using the Savage driver, I copied the line you have above exactly (video=1024x768M@60 vga=791), and I get:

```

Undefined video mode number: 317

Press <ENTER> to see video mades available, <SPACE> to continue, or wait 30 sec

```

Pressing <enter> (the only "interesting" option) gives:

```

Mode: Resolution:  Type:

0 F00   80x25      VGA

0 F01   80x50      VGA

0 F02   80x43      VGA

0 F03   80x28      VGA

0 F04   80x30      VGA

0 F05   80x34      VGA

0 F06   80x60      VGA

Enter a video mode or "scan" to scan for additional modes:

```

No matter what I press, the screen changes to the original request, but (again), once the startup gets to consolefont (and I find the framebuffer font NOT usable for any significant work), the machine locks up completely with a power switch reset required.

 *cwr wrote:*   

> The current intel drivers, on another machine, still don't work
> 
> (=> corrupt the screen), so I have to use vesafb there, with the kernel arguments:
> 
>   video=vesafb:mode=1280x1024-32@60 fbcon=font:SUN12x22 vga=0x031b
> ...

 

Tried those with the vesafb kernel. I still can't get by consolefont.

 *cwr wrote:*   

> On the Savage, the boot process starts with a few lines on the "standard"
> 
> screen, and then blanks and switches to the full-width console buffer.  If
> 
> your  machine is blanking after this point, it's probably not a framebuffer
> ...

 

I could certainly have something screwed up thare.

For the savage framebuffer, I have (2.6.28-r5):

```

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE=y

CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

```

Just setting vga=ask with the vesa framebuffer does bring up all of the modes, but again, as soon as the machine hits consolefont or xdm, it locks up hard.

----------

## cwr

The first thing to do is probably to kill xdm; kill it!  Kill it!! Kill!!!  Ahahahaha!!!!!!

Ahem ... excuse me.  Yes, I've never used xdm, but it's probably like gdm.  In that

case, it's started by a file callled xdm in /etc/runlevels/boot.  If you check this file,

you'll find it's a link to /etc/init.d/xdm, so xdm can be removed or replaced just by 

deleting or re-installing the link.  The advantage of killing xdm is that you will then

come up to a shell login prompt, and debugging won't be confused by whatever X

or xdm wants to do with your video.  Once you've got the initial framebuffer stuff

sorted, then replace xdm and configure X as necessary.  Check /etc/conf.d/xdm

first, to make sure that DISPLAYMANAGER is set to something sensible.

As far as the kernel settings are concerned, it looks as if I've got I2C_I810,

I2C_I801, I2C_PROSAVAGE, AGP_INTEL, DRM_I810, DRM_SAVAGE.  Then

CONFIG_FB,   CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT/COPYAREA/IMAGEBLIT,

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED/MODEHELPERS.  After that this config file just has

CONFIG_FB_VESA; I can't find the file I must have used to build a purely

Savage video setup.   Some of the I2C stuff isn't needed, but I don't know

which.

The console stuff seems to be configured by CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE,

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT, CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE, CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE,

and CONFIG_FONT_8x8 and 8x16.  CONFIG_LOGO is _not_ set.

Hope this helps -  Will

----------

## curmudgeon

 *cwr wrote:*   

> The first thing to do is probably to kill xdm; kill it!  Kill it!! Kill!!!  Ahahahaha!!!!!!

 

Well, I don't think I need to do that because it is easy to bypass with an interactive boot. :)

 *cwr wrote:*   

> The advantage of killing xdm is that you will then come up to a shell login prompt, and debugging won't be confused by whatever X or xdm wants to do with your video.

 

I've done that bypassing xdm, but don't really how to continue after that. The lockups (either trying to start consolefont or xdm much later) leave no traces (log entries).

 *cwr wrote:*   

> Check /etc/conf.d/xdm first, to make sure that DISPLAYMANAGER is set to something sensible.

 

Yes, I have kdm, and it has always worked perfectly without trying to run a framebuffer.

 *cwr wrote:*   

> As far as the kernel settings are concerned, it looks as if I've got I2C_I810,
> 
> I2C_I801, I2C_PROSAVAGE, AGP_INTEL, DRM_I810, DRM_SAVAGE.  Then
> 
> CONFIG_FB,   CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT/COPYAREA/IMAGEBLIT,
> ...

 

Lot's of those don't even exist in current kernels. :(

I have CONFIG_I2C_I801, but I2C_I810 and I2C_PROSAVAGE don't exist.

Do I need AGP_INTEL (maybe that is the problem)? I didn't see anything related to s3 or savage, so didn't pick any of the choices.

There is no CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO any more, but I do have CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y.

There is also no CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT, but I do have the others (including the fonts).

----------

## cwr

Well, the CONFIG items seem to exist in 2.6.24 and 2.6.28; possibly they are

hidden selections, that are apparent only when you've selected a master

configuration variable.

If, as you say, the machine is booting up to a login prompt, then the problem

can't be with the console framebuffer; it must be something X is doing.  I

suppose the next step is to start digging around your X drivers, and seeing

what might be wrong there.

Will

----------

## curmudgeon

 *cwr wrote:*   

> Well, the CONFIG items seem to exist in 2.6.24 and 2.6.28; possibly they are
> 
> hidden selections, that are apparent only when you've selected a master
> 
> configuration variable.

 

I can only find this flag on unusual architectures - nothing that would show up in x86:

```

linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5 $ grep -r I2C_PROSAVAGE .

./arch/arm/configs/mv78xx0_defconfig:# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

./arch/arm/configs/ixp2000_defconfig:# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

./arch/arm/configs/iop13xx_defconfig:# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

./arch/arm/configs/iop33x_defconfig:# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

./arch/arm/configs/ixp4xx_defconfig:# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

./arch/arm/configs/footbridge_defconfig:# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

./arch/arm/configs/kirkwood_defconfig:# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

./arch/arm/configs/ixp23xx_defconfig:# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

./arch/arm/configs/iop32x_defconfig:# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

./arch/ia64/configs/bigsur_defconfig:# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

./arch/ia64/configs/zx1_defconfig:# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

./arch/mips/configs/emma2rh_defconfig:# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

./arch/mips/configs/mtx1_defconfig:CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

./arch/mips/configs/bigsur_defconfig:# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

./arch/mips/configs/msp71xx_defconfig:# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

./arch/powerpc/configs/cell_defconfig:# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

./arch/powerpc/configs/celleb_defconfig:# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

./arch/powerpc/configs/pasemi_defconfig:# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

```

The same with CONFIG_I2C_I810.

And I can't find CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT anywhere in the 2.6.28 source tree.

What about DRM? Is this correct? I830 over I810? And no savage?

```

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I830=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

```

You said to use CONFIG_DRM_I830, but the log shows:

```

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] bpp: 32 depth: 24

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] Sarea 2200+284: 2484

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "savage"

(EE) [drm] drmOpen failed.

(EE) SAVAGE(0): [drm] DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.

(EE) SAVAGE(0): DRI isn't enabled

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 118 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Using 1280 lines for offscreen memory.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Image Writes

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                12 256x256 slots

(==) SAVAGE(0): Backing store disabled

(II) SAVAGE(0): DPMS enabled

(WW) SAVAGE(0): Direct rendering disabled

```

----------

## curmudgeon

OK, here is where I am now. I managed to revert almost everything I have done, and then make small changes, while testing everything along the way.

I even have the vesa framebuffer working,  BUT now no drm with the savage driver.

If I enable DRM_SAVAGE, then xorg-won't start. If I enable DRM_I830 (am I supposed to enable both?), xorg starts, drm doesn't work.

```

diff /boot/config-2.6.28-gentoo-r5.i830 /boot/config-2.6.28-gentoo-r5.savage

4c4

< # Wed Jun  3 06:15:35 2009

---

> # Wed Jun  3 07:11:26 2009

1288c1288

< CONFIG_DRM_I830=y

---

> # CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

1293c1293

< # CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

---

> CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE=y

```

That leads to:

```

diff Xorg.0.log.i830 Xorg.0.log.savage

[time and date differences deleted]

499c499,501

< drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

---

> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

> drmOpenDevice: Open failed

501,513c503,570

< drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

< drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

< drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

< drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

< drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

< drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

< (II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

< (II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

< (II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

< (II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe8000000

< (II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

< (II) SAVAGE(0): X context handle = 0x1

< (II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

---

> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

> drmOpenDevice: Open failed

> [drm] failed to load kernel module "savage"

> (EE) [drm] drmOpen failed.

> (EE) SAVAGE(0): [drm] DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.

> (EE) SAVAGE(0): DRI isn't enabled

> (--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 118 at 60Hz.

> (II) SAVAGE(0): Using 1280 lines for offscreen memory.

> (II) SAVAGE(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

>       Screen to screen bit blits

>       Solid filled rectangles

>       8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

>       Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

>       Solid Lines

>       Image Writes

>       Setting up tile and stipple cache:

>               32 128x128 slots

>               12 256x256 slots

> (==) SAVAGE(0): Backing store disabled

> (II) SAVAGE(0): DPMS enabled

> (WW) SAVAGE(0): Direct rendering disabled

> (==) RandR enabled

> (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

> (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

> (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

> (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

> (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

> (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

> (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

> (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

> (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

> (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

> (II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

> (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

> (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

> (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

> (**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

> (**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

> (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

> (**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

> (**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

> (**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

> (**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

> (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

> (**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

> (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

> (**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

> (**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

> (**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

> (**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

> (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

> (II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

> (**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

> (**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

> (**) Option "CorePointer"

> (**) Mouse0: always reports core events

> (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

> (==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

> (**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

> (**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

> (**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

> (II) evaluating device (Keyboard0)

> (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

> (II) evaluating device (Mouse0)

> (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

> (II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

> (II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

I have no idea about the relative importance of having drm. Any further thoughts?

----------

## cwr

Sorry this is so long, but I don't have a site to put it on.  It's

the config file, the xorg conf, and the grub.conf entry for

a Thinkpad T23 running kernel 2.6.28.  As far as the video

goes, it works, but I haven't checked some of the minor details.

Run it with the kernel arguments for the framebuffer, and without

the kernel arguments for a normal boot.

#;

#; Xorg Config for IBM T23 Laptop.

#;

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "XFree86 Configured"

        Screen          "Screen0"

        InputDevice     "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice     "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option "DontZoom"

        Option "DontZap" "Off"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        # The location of the RGB database.

        # (The name of the file minus the extension.)

#       RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/:unscaled"

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        # This is a vector font format.

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/PLACEHOLDER/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/default/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/"

# Not correctly configured ???.

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts/"

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/webcore/"

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/webcore-vista/"

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/texmf/fonts/afm/adobe/helvetic/"

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/texmf/fonts/tfm/adobe/helvetic/"

        # ModulePath sets the search path for the X server modules.

        # The default path is shown here.

#       ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load    "dbe"       # Double buffering.

        Load    "dri"       # Direct rendering infrastructure.

        Load    "extmod"    # Misc. extensions.

#       Load    "GLcore"    # OpenGL support ???.

        Load    "glx"       # OpenGL X protocol interface.

#       Load    "record"    # X event recorder.

#       Load    "xtrap"     #

#       Load    "v41"       # Video4Linux (not built).

        # These two are needed only if xfs isn't used.

#        Load    "type1"     # Adobe type 1 font handler.

#        Load    "freetype"  # TrueType font handler.

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver          "keyboard"

#       Option          "XkbRules" "xfree86"

        Option          "XkbModel" "thinkpad"

        Option          "XkbLayout" "gb"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse0"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option		"Device" "/dev/psaux"

#       Option          "EmulateWheel" "true"

#       Option          "EmulateWheelButton" "2"

        Option          "XaxisMapping" "6 7"

        Option          "YaxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option          "ZaxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Monitor0"

        VendorName      "IBM"

        ModelName       "T23 14.1"

        HorizSync       30-90

        VertRefresh     50-100

#       UseModes        "T23 modes"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "S3 SuperSavage"

        Driver          "savage"

        VendorName      "S3 Inc."

        BoardName       "SuperSavage IX/C SDR"

#       BoardName       "SuperSavage SDR"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

	Option          "AGPMode" "2"

        # Options and default settings

#	Option		"BIOSHotkeys" "on"

#	Option          "UseBIOS" "true"

#	Option          "NoAccel" "false"

#	Option          "ShadowFB" "false"

#	Option          "ShadowStatus" "false"

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen0"

        Device          "S3 SuperSavage"

        Monitor         "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    16

        SubSection      "Display"

                Depth   1

                Modes   "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection      "Display"

                Depth   4

                Modes   "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection      "Display"

                Depth   8

                Modes   "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection      "Display"

                Depth   15

                Modes   "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection      "Display"

                Depth   16

                Modes   "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection      "Display"

                Depth   24

                Modes   "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection      "Display"

                Depth   32

                Modes   "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

# EOF

###########################################################

#;

#; Xorg Config for IBM T23 Laptop.

#;

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "XFree86 Configured"

        Screen          "Screen0"

        InputDevice     "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice     "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option "DontZoom"

        Option "DontZap" "Off"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        # The location of the RGB database.

        # (The name of the file minus the extension.)

#       RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/:unscaled"

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        # This is a vector font format.

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/PLACEHOLDER/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/default/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/"

# Not correctly configured ???.

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts/"

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/webcore/"

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/webcore-vista/"

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/texmf/fonts/afm/adobe/helvetic/"

#       FontPath        "/usr/share/texmf/fonts/tfm/adobe/helvetic/"

        # ModulePath sets the search path for the X server modules.

        # The default path is shown here.

#       ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load    "dbe"       # Double buffering.

        Load    "dri"       # Direct rendering infrastructure.

        Load    "extmod"    # Misc. extensions.

#       Load    "GLcore"    # OpenGL support ???.

        Load    "glx"       # OpenGL X protocol interface.

#       Load    "record"    # X event recorder.

#       Load    "xtrap"     #

#       Load    "v41"       # Video4Linux (not built).

        # These two are needed only if xfs isn't used.

#        Load    "type1"     # Adobe type 1 font handler.

#        Load    "freetype"  # TrueType font handler.

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver          "keyboard"

#       Option          "XkbRules" "xfree86"

        Option          "XkbModel" "thinkpad"

        Option          "XkbLayout" "gb"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse0"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option		"Device" "/dev/psaux"

#       Option          "EmulateWheel" "true"

#       Option          "EmulateWheelButton" "2"

        Option          "XaxisMapping" "6 7"

        Option          "YaxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option          "ZaxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Monitor0"

        VendorName      "IBM"

        ModelName       "T23 14.1"

        HorizSync       30-90

        VertRefresh     50-100

#       UseModes        "T23 modes"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "S3 SuperSavage"

        Driver          "savage"

        VendorName      "S3 Inc."

        BoardName       "SuperSavage IX/C SDR"

#       BoardName       "SuperSavage SDR"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

	Option          "AGPMode" "2"

        # Options and default settings

#	Option		"BIOSHotkeys" "on"

#	Option          "UseBIOS" "true"

#	Option          "NoAccel" "false"

#	Option          "ShadowFB" "false"

#	Option          "ShadowStatus" "false"

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen0"

        Device          "S3 SuperSavage"

        Monitor         "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    16

        SubSection      "Display"

                Depth   1

                Modes   "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection      "Display"

                Depth   4

                Modes   "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection      "Display"

                Depth   8

                Modes   "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection      "Display"

                Depth   15

                Modes   "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection      "Display"

                Depth   16

                Modes   "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection      "Display"

                Depth   24

                Modes   "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection      "Display"

                Depth   32

                Modes   "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

# EOF

###########################################################

# Grub entry for booting from the Ultrabay.

title Gentoo Linux 2009 Test (Ultrabay)

root (hd1,1)

#kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-2 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hdc7

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-2 video=1024x768M@60 vga=791 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hdc7

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-2

###########################################################

----------

## curmudgeon

 *cwr wrote:*   

> Sorry this is so long, but I don't have a site to put it on.  It's
> 
> the config file, the xorg conf, and the grub.conf entry for
> 
> a Thinkpad T23 running kernel 2.6.28.

 

Thanks! But it looks like you posted the xorg.conf file twice and not the .config file. Can you fix it? I will set it up exactly like that? Thanks again.

----------

## cwr

I'm sorry - the original message is correct, so presumably the cut and paste

failed; I didn't double-check the message as I should have done.  I'll repost

it on Monday or Tuesday.

Will

----------

## curmudgeon

 *cwr wrote:*   

> the cut and paste
> 
> failed; I didn't double-check the message as I should have done.  I'll repost
> 
> it on Monday or Tuesday.

 

Go ahead and post it, but I am leaving tomorrow and probobly won't see the machine again for at least six months (and this isn't something I can really debug locally). I will keep trying in the future, though.

I have gone ALL the way back to what I had before. The CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y is causing problems. Without that (and of course, with no AGP or framebuffer), the machine at least works. But as soon as I change it to yes, I get this on every shutdown (with the rest of the kernel configuration absolutely identical):

```

* Remounting remaining filesystems readonly ...    [ok]

Oops: 0000 [#1]

last sysfs file: /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/device:01:PnP0C09:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT0/energy_full

Pid:4070, comm: reboot Not tainted (2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1) 26472TA

EIP: 0060:[<000000b7>] EFLAGS: 00010206 CPU:0

EIP is at 0xb7

EAX: ef89ec00 EBX: ef867ab0 ECX: c01dcb4f EDX: 000000b7

ESI: 28121969 EDI: b8004ff4 EBP: ef018000 ESP: ef019e90

 DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 0000 GS: 0033 SS: 0068

Process reboot (pid: 4070, ti=ef018000 task=ef1eb0e0 task.ti=ef018000)

Stack:

 c01dcb62 c023fcc2 00000000 c0120389 c01203b5 01234567 c01204e5 ef019eb0

 ef019eb0 ef019eb0 00000000 c0512e58 00000024 00000000 c02f3040 bff3db84

 ef1eb234 00000800 bff3d384 c0513e8c ef1eb0e0 c04612e0 00000000 ef1eb0e0

Call Trace:

 [<c01dcb62>] pci_device_shutdown+0x13/0x14

 [<c023fcc2>] device_shutdown+0x37/0x69

 [<c0120389>] kernel_restart_prepare+0x20/0x25

 [<c01203b5>] kernel_restart+0x8/0x2e

 [<c01204e5>] sys_reboot+0x103/0x120

 [<c02f3040>] dev_ioctl+0x4f6/0x59c

 [<c03958fe>] schedule+0x246/0x271

 [<c03232a8>] udp_ioctl+0x0/0x55

 [<c032882d>] inet_ioctl+0x9f/0xa2

 [<c02e9e49>] lock_sock_nested+0x7e/0x85

 [<c0158756>] vfs_ioctl+0x16/0x4a

 [<c015a86b>] d_kill+0x3e/0x43

 [<c015ba80>] dput+0x21/0xf3

 [<c0150898>] __fput+0x12f/0x157

 [<c015ecb5>] mntput_no_expirre+0x13/0x81

 [<c014e524>] filp_close+0x4d/0x53

 [<c014e576>] sys_close+0x4c/0x7a

 [<c0102bc5>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x25

Code:  Bad EIP value.

EIP: [<000000b7>] 0xb7 SS:ESP 0068:ef019e90

---[ end trace 6aa580aa26c88a0a ]---

/etc/init.d/reboot.sh: line 7:  4070 Segmentation fault      /sbin/reboot "%{opts}" 2> /dev/null

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Synchronizing SCSI cache

BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 000000b7

IP: [<000000b7>] 0xb7

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#2]

last sysfs file: /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/device:01:PnP0C09:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT0/energy_full

Pid:4071, comm: reboot Tainted: G      D    (2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1) 26472TA

EIP: 0060:[<000000b7>] EFLAGS: 00010206 CPU:0

EIP is at 0xb7

EAX: ef89ec00 EBX: ef867ab0 ECX: c01dcb4f EDX: 000000b7

ESI: 28121969 EDI: b7ed0ff4 EBP: ef072000 ESP: ef073e90

 DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 0000 GS: 0033 SS: 0068

Process reboot (pid: 4071, ti=ef072000 task=ef1eb440 task.ti=ef072000)

Stack:

 c01dcb62 c023fcc2 00000000 c0120389 c01203b5 01234567 c01204e5 ef1eb46c

 ef1eb440 00000000 ef1eb440 c011368f 00000000 ef8a77d4 ef8a77cc c04e51e4

 ef1eb594 c01135e3 ef8a77cc 00000000 ef1eb440 c04612e0 00000000 ef1eb440

Call Trace:

 [<c01dcb62>] pci_device_shutdown+0x13/0x14

 [<c023fcc2>] device_shutdown+0x37/0x69

 [<c0120389>] kernel_restart_prepare+0x20/0x25

 [<c01203b5>] kernel_restart+0x8/0x2e

 [<c01204e5>] sys_reboot+0x103/0x120

 [<c011368f>] dequeue_task_fair+0x1d/0x146

 [<c01135e3>] set_next_entity+0x29/0x4e

 [<c03958fe>] schedule+0x246/0x271

 [<c0125300>] hrtimer_cancel+0xa/0x14

 [<c03961a6>] do_nanosleep+0x57/0x86

 [<c0125733>] hrtimer_nanosleep+0xdd/0x143

 [<c0125258>] hrtimer_wakeup+0x0/0x18

 [<c0396185>] do_nanosleep+0x36/0x86

 [<c01257da>] sys_nanosleep+0x41/0x51

 [<c0102bc5>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x25

Code:  Bad EIP value.

EIP: [<000000b7>] 0xb7 SS:ESP 0068:ef073e90

---[ end trace 6aa580aa26c88a0a ]---

/etc/init.d/reboot.sh: line 11:  4071 Segmentation fault      /sbin/reboot -f

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel

```

Not having that outweighs my desire for better video performance and a console framebuffer (especially since most of the time someone else uses the machine). Thanks again for all of your time spent on this thread.

----------

## cwr

Oh well, played one lost one.   Sorry about the upload confusion.

Will

----------

